# Has Anyone Tried This Technique?



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Seems like a pretty good way to stabilize for a shot if someone is attempting to bust in the door?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hang on while I try it...... Will let you know how it works............


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Worked just great...... Thanks for the technique..........






​


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Personally I prefer the style where you rest the barrel between your big toe and first toe and squeeze the trigger with the little toe on the other foot:snipe:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You can break in and take the fur coat.
I'll take Myrna Loy.

Hubba, hubba!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You can break in and take the fur coat.
> I'll take Myrna Loy.
> 
> Hubba, hubba!


What Myrna looks like now:


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

When was the last time you saw anyone with a fur coat in public?

For me it was Montreal in the winter. Seemed at the time that peta did not yet invade Canada.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks to me like a good way to get shot in the balls.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't do the thin man technique. I have a modified version "the fat man" much the same but requires a 40" barrel.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pblanc said:


> Looks to me like a good way to get shot in the balls.


Lol! Funny stuff right there! :anim_lol:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

There are some things that require a 'balls out' level of commitment, and self defense is probably one of them. But I think I can come up with better ways of getting 'mad dog mean,' as suggested by Josey Wales, for those situations where 'it looks like you ain't gonna make it.'


----------

